# Sentra 2002 B15 service manual



## billygoat32 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have searched the forum and found some links to the manual but they are no longer valid, can someone either link me to or PM me a link to the service manual? I need the pin outs for the drivers side window controls for a project I'm trying to do, but having the whole manual would rock. 

TIA


----------



## billygoat32 (Jul 10, 2006)

If someone provides it I will host it for a month or so...


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 2003 B15 and I am also VERY interested in aquiring the service manual. I live in the Dominican Republic and it is impossible to get it here. Not even the dealer carries that as most people here dont do service on their cars as the factory recommends (and with the dollar $ to peso $ conversion it turns out to be very expensive). Could anyone help with posting this manual? (I believe it would be same manual for 2001-2004 models right?)


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

I bought the electronic service manual from the dealer it was $250,its on a disc and has like 5000 pages, its specific for 2002 year only i believe, but it covers all sentras in that year(gxe,se,1.8,ser,spec v)it might work for other years but only 2000-2003 if at all,i cant try to put the diagram on here or email it to you somehow.let me know what you guys need


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

That'd be great! if it fits on a disc it should be no bigger than 600-something MB. Could you post the disc image? I could help distribute if anyone else is interested.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

PhatG20
left side, FSM's & Programs & User Uploads


----------



## goatty9 (Jun 2, 2005)

I purchased a copy of of e-bay, I think its cost me under $20 CDN. It came on a disc, at first it took a little getting use to. I used it today to replace my Blower fan resistor.


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

b15chik said:


> PhatG20
> left side, FSM's & Programs & User Uploads


does it include the 2003 B15 Sentra? I havent downloaded it yet but from what i've read in other posts its supposed to be a huge program and it only goes up to the 2000 Sentras. 

Sorry, I'm new at this and I wanna make sure I'm downloading the right program.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

PhatG20 - Downloads
why didn't you just look for it first? lol. there's a 2003 right there


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

b15chik said:


> PhatG20 - Downloads
> why didn't you just look for it first? lol. there's a 2003 right there


LOL thanks chick  
I do appreciate your follow up ;-)


----------



## goatty9 (Jun 2, 2005)

I wonder why Clintons and Mitchell haven't made books for it. I prefer a book to a pdf. No cpu in my garage or drive way.


----------

